# Stiffer Aggressive boots that dont suck.



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I went from burton photons to K2 Thraxis boots, what i really like about the thraxis is the 3 boa system, with the internal boa cuff I can crank all 3 down for a really stiff responsive ride or tighten the internal cuff while leaving the externals looser for a more playful feel


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Slip these between the liner and shell to my seasoned 32's double boas vs my AT atomic backland boots. They work great! Love it because the liners already are slipper comfortable, the boots stiffen up better than new (actually stiffer than the AT boots without the tongues), they were free because I was not using them in my AT boots and could get another season in without buying new soft boots. You might need to slightly mod/grind/sand a bit.

Atomic Backland Tongues (skimo.co)

Or just do some Backlands


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Insano or Nidecker Talon.


----------



## E.Schnee (Jan 30, 2021)

Ride Insano might be overkill but the Ride Trident might be it. If it fits your feet.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ions are about the same as or maybe a hair stiffer than new Acceras and should last longer. Ride Trident, Nidecker Falcon, K2 Holgate all in that 7-9/10 flex range and worthy of consideration. Insano and Thraxis are stiffer but not unbearable so, unlike Nidecker Talons which for me were like casts.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

E.Schnee said:


> Ride Insano might be overkill but the Ride Trident might be it. If it fits your feet.


I mean they're basically the same boot. And the Insano definitely isn't gnarlier than the Thraxis. And if the Photon felt too stiff, he's landing in the stiff boots realm.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

I as I said on the Korua topic, I was a huge fan of my Salamon Malamute. It's a very solid choice of stiffer boots, especially of you have thin feet.

I can't say much of much of my Vans Verse yet, except that they are comfy, seems less "precise" that the Malamuts at first but aren't as burly as the seem and freaking need to be broken in. I really enjoy the fine tune you can get out of the double boa. The lateral rigidity is quite enjoyable for skinning, but seems good for carving as well. They are a bit heavy for skinning though, but I guess you don't care.


----------

